
Lucene no longer fastest around - mack73
https://github.com/kreeben/resin/wiki/Lucene-vs-Resin-1.0-RC2
======
Haldir
Topic is misleading. It might be true on .Net as the Version is 3.0.3, which
might be the latest released Version for .Net (there is a prerelease of 4.8)
but compared to Java it is ancient.

------
gjvc
The Resin mentioned here should not be confused with the Resin product from
[http://www.caucho.com](http://www.caucho.com)

